

Ask HN: Best micro computer a la raspberry pi? - tapan_pandita

I am looking to buy a micro computer to experiment with. Primary role will be to act as a home to my external hard drive and other media on it, so a USB port would be a huge plus. I would preferably want to run debian on it, though even android should be fine. I have seen a few posts here about different micro computers but don't remember any other than raspberry pi. Is raspberry pi the best one to buy?
======
inovica
I have a Raspberry Pi for movies/media and its great. I bought a second one
for my son to learn Python on - definitely worth it and its to a good cause

------
nodata
What do you want to do with it? Samba server? For what? HTPC?

~~~
tapan_pandita
As a file server, also to stream videos/music off of it. Mostly to experiment.

~~~
nodata
Well for a file server for a HTPC, it will serve files fast enough for 1080p.

> Mostly to experiment.

With what though? We need more information.

